# Verkaufe Deadalus Encounter noch im Karton [Ebay Kleinanzeigen.]



## Crysisheld (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo ich habe The Deadalus Encounter zu verkaufen. Das Spiel ist noch verschweisst. Ich habe es auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen gestellt. Preis ist VB  

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/deadalus-encounter/489272865-225-4930


----------

